# Bridgeport and lathe $400



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 10, 2018)

https://newlondon.craigslist.org/tls/d/bridgeport-milling-machine/6556572414.html


----------



## MrFixIt (Apr 14, 2018)

Wow, someone may really score on this one.


----------

